
Show HN: Chatty – a Slack app that help you stay on top of your networking - angineering
https://bechatty.app/
======
angineering
After discussing WFH issues with friends and colleagues one issue kept popping
up -- we kept forgetting certain people existed now that they no longer walked
past our desks.

I built Chatty as a tool to remind me to reach out to people in my office, and
it's helped me reconnect with a lot of coworkers. I'm checking in with about
10 more ppl a week now :)

------
maurocozzi
Future feature request! Map the name of co-workers to the teams they're in so
we can keep in track of how much we interact with different parts of our
company. Mostly just curious but I have a feeling it'd actually show us that
we don't spend our time/comms how we think we do...

~~~
csrl
+1 - maybe leverage channel membership to make this happen automatically.

------
csrl
Love the landing page - simple and to the point!

------
JasonGu
Easy to use and greatly useful.

------
jackhodkinson
Nice!

